# Avet mag conversion from HO



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Anyone know if Tres has gotten the mag conversion completed yet for the Avet SX?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*$$$$$$*

nope i haven't heard anything[other than he's close]. my guess is a bunch of fisherman want one. all i can say is when he does get it done, it's like money in the bank [cause he's freakin' perfectionist].


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Conversion*

I have been told that even with a mag conversion that reel dosen't cast from poop. I hear it is a high maintenance rats nest waiting to happen. What do you think? What kind of distance do you get with it? Is it hard to controll on a really hard cast? What else have you cast to compare it to? If it does cast well I would buy one but I don't want to waste money on one if it dosen't.The only guy I have talked to that fished one hard is Jam and he threw it away for a 525. He said he didn't like it.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*reference*

surfrat, i never said i casted or owned one. my statement was simply a statement attesting to the personal qualification, character and dependability of hatterasoutfitters.

there is a avet on my wish list, though. a blue, left handed sx, to match my silver outcast with colbalt blue decor. oh yeah.
if ya can't fish good at least look good.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Avet*

Wellnow. On the other side of the coin, I now own 3 of them. With the addition of one small rare earth mag, they cast as well as any reel that I have ever owned. ( and that's a hell of a lot of reels  )

I have sold all but 2 of my ABU's and anyone that knows me, knows how highly I think of those reels.

The Avet is almost maintence free and it has a superb drag system. I fish 2 of mine with 50lb Power Pro (300 yds) and it leaves about 3/16" of spool free.

It cast as well as my 525 mag, once it is setup and dialed in.

It may very well, soon be one of the best surf reels on the market, once a few mods are made at the factory.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Fully agree with Fish Hunter , low maintenance , great caster , I did a test report on this reel some time back , check the archives.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Hopefully I don't screw up the drags*

I am casting my Avet with the drag knob set @ 4...I do not get a birds nest,and can cast 125-150 yards,w/o any problems...The only thing I hate is reseting the drag knob to a higher drag when I set the clicker.(putting the lever drag into free spool and turning the drag knob)

What I am hoping the HO mag conversion to do,is allow me to cast the reel in free spool and keep my bait clicker setting as is....I have added the heavier oil to slow the reel down,but still unable to cast in freespool....I love the reel,but having to re-do each step after each cast,can drive ya mad


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Avet*

Rocket Fuel Liquid Grease in the bearings =  . Got mine from Tres and I can tell you its the best stuff since sliced bread.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

My biggest objection to this reel is it's very heavy spool. Just too much inertia for this reel to ever become a great caster. IMHO


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> ...What I am hoping the HO mag conversion to do,is allow me to cast the reel in free spool and keep my bait clicker setting as is....I have added the heavier oil to slow the reel down,but still unable to cast in freespool....


IMHO - Not a good sign when the reel can not cast as designed (in free spool).  I have never had to do this with any of my conventional reels...


----------

